# LunHuei Pictures and Discussion (and also QJ timer Gen.2)



## daniel0731ex (Mar 6, 2011)

http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=71982
(detailed pictures on page 2)

discussion:
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=72106


Login using this account to see the pictures:
Username: speedsolving
password: speedsolving.com


EDIT: Also the second generation QJ knockoff timer, compatible with stackmat mats:
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=72171


----------



## linkin182 (Mar 6, 2011)

wheres the login page..?

my comp fails at translating chinese


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 6, 2011)

on the top right where it says "登录"


----------



## Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

What company is making the LunHuei? Looks very similar to the GuHong.. 
I'd very much like to see some more detailed pictures.


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 6, 2011)

I like how the Gen 2 QJ Timer's box has 7.08 on the timer.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 6, 2011)

Logan said:


> What company is making the LunHuei? Looks very similar to the GuHong..
> I'd very much like to see some more detailed pictures.


Dayan, I'd much rather get this than the 5th model.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 6, 2011)

Only one person can login at a time to view the pictures. Why not just put the pictures here?


----------



## iLUVcubing (Mar 6, 2011)

google chrome cant translate bbs.mf8..? first time translation ever fails. anyway do what amostay says so i can see the pics=)


----------



## Chickenman (Mar 6, 2011)

voila


----------



## theace (Mar 6, 2011)

That thing's a freak 

It would've been nice if they would have put in a data port in the QJ v2


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 6, 2011)

Chickenman said:


> voila


 For anyone wondering, it looks as if the piece sitting on the center goes into the edges to reduce popping.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 6, 2011)

These newer DaYan cubes look like they're all about pop prevention, what with all that extra surface area on the pieces. I doubt they will be as fast as our dear LingYuns or GuHongs...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Mar 6, 2011)

DAT CORNER :E


----------



## pcuber (Mar 6, 2011)

At first look it seems crazy but looking at it more I find the point. It kinda looks like a GuHong/Rubiks/v cube.


----------



## theace (Mar 6, 2011)

A Rubhong's V cube?


----------



## NeuwDk (Mar 6, 2011)

This does indeed look interesting! Although I think it looks quite complicated. First thought is that it seems on the picture to have a lot of friction, but I wouldn't be sure. Maybe this'll be the next big thing 

SPIDER-MAN FTW!


----------

